# Daniel Linkenheld Knives?



## shankster (Jan 13, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has seen or heard of this knife maker or his work? The latest issue of Lee Valley's catalog has some of his knives on the cover.Not kitchen knives,but very cool knives indeed..He's from Elmwood Ontario Canada.Tried googling him but not much info.


----------



## EbonStaar (Jan 14, 2012)

He's been smithing for years now, and he does custom kitchen knives as well. Hope that helps!


----------



## shankster (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice! Tell your dad he makes some very cool loking knives and he should have his own website.Not a lot of info on him on the interweb..I'm sure that Lee valley cover will bring him plenty of attention(I wish I could post a photo of it)


----------



## bcrano (Jan 14, 2012)

Any photos of his work?


----------



## jm2hill (Jan 14, 2012)

Is that the jan cover? They looked sweet I tried to find them in the book but I couldn't see anything!


----------



## Dlink (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello, and thank you for your interest.
The knives on the Lee Valley Catalogue is a representation the knives I usually make. I do make kitchen knives. alittle while ago I got frustrated with the knives I had to carve roasts and turkeys so I made a 10" Japanese style knife for the purpose and it works great.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 14, 2012)

Cool! You should stick around. We could use more arty farty knives, I believe. It's a bunch of hot rods around here...and David Broadwell.


----------



## Gunngee (Jan 19, 2012)

The knives featured on the cover of Lee valley are amazing. Do you have a website? I'm hoping once my new career takes off and I start making money that I can purchase some equipment and try my hand and creating my own blades.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 21, 2012)

I actually kept the January catalogue because I wanted to keep checking those knives out. Too bad they weren't for sale, as I had hoped.
Those are some sweet knives!


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 21, 2012)

why don't we have any pictures yet?


----------



## Lefty (Jan 21, 2012)

Here ya go.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 21, 2012)

So it was just the cover! How did you guys figure out what his name was? I couldn't see any in there for sale!


----------



## jmforge (Jan 21, 2012)

An interesting mix of the traditional "blacksmith" knife look with the Bill Moran style wire inlay handle decoration on the bigger fixed blades.


----------



## shankster (Jan 21, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> So it was just the cover! How did you guys figure out what his name was? I couldn't see any in there for sale!



The info is on the inside cover page near the bottom.You really have to look for it.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, those are stunning!! Kitchen knives ploxx=!!


----------



## shankster (Jan 21, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Wow, those are stunning!! Kitchen knives ploxx=!!



He does custom kitchen knives as well. I don't have a link or photos(probably couldn't post them anyways)


----------



## lmcphoto7 (Jan 23, 2012)

Mr. Linkenheld!!

Congratulations on the Lee Valley cover. I'm interested in your work. I'd like to contact you and talk more about your unique materials. Thanks,

Lee McDonald

[email protected]


----------

